# Gentoo Rox

## Taglia

Leggete il terzo post dell'admin

Ovviamente vi lascio immaginare quale distro ho richiesto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Taglia wrote:*   

> Ovviamente vi lascio immaginare quale distro ho richiesto 

 

Espandi un attimo il concetto. Con quei tizi si può avere un server virtuale con gentoo installato?

----------

## IlGab

Avranno qualche vmware ESX su cui girano diversi ambienti.

64MB di ram nn sono un po' pochini al giorno d' oggi ?

----------

## Peach

si ma nn trovo nessun riferimento a gentoo sinceramente... sono orbo io???  :Shocked: 

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> si ma nn trovo nessun riferimento a gentoo sinceramente... sono orbo io??? 

 

Quoto  :Confused: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

mmm 64 mb con gentoo... userai solo precompilati?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Taglia

Il concetto è: loro offrono virtual server (o anche housing o altre offerte) con installata distribuzione linux a scelta. Generalmente mettono su la Debian, ma io gli ho chiesto un virtual server con gentoo.

La cosa che mi faceva ridere era 

"Abbiamo avuto qualche difficoltà in merito alla distribuzione da Lei richiesta, ciò ci ha però permesso di potenziare ulteriormente il servizio server virtuali." che io ho interpretato come "abbiamo bestemmiato in cinese per installare gentoo ma poi abbiamo scoperto che roxava  :Laughing:  "

Ora, la scelta di gentoo sta causando qualche ritardo nella consegna del servizio (ho ordinato martedì) ma spero che poi avrò a disposizione il mio virtual server gentoo. Per la questione RAM, si 64 MB sono pochini ma anche 10 euro al mese sono pochini. E per la compilazione, pensavo di organizzarmi o con distcc oppure più probabile precompilando i pacchetti a casa mia e trasferendo sulla macchina.

Cmq vediamo, è un hosting nuovo e li sto mettendo alla prova vedremo come se la cavano

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

molto molto interessante l'housing. prezzi così non ce ne sono in Italia

----------

## Taglia

Ritiro tutto. Mi hanno informato che, non essendo riusciti ad installare gentoo nei tempi max di attivazione, hanno ripiegato sulla debian sarge. Comunque mi hanno offerto il rimborso siccome non è come ho richiesto io quindi sono stati corretti.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

gli hai linkato la pagina dell'handbook?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Tra l'altro è bellissimo l'ultimo reply:

```
Ordine evaso e attivato correttamente.

Chiudo il thread

Saluti
```

Ecco perchè bloccano tutti i topic!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Taglia

Beh comunque per ora si stanno mostrando molto disponibili rispetto a come ero abituato prima ... mi sa che proverò il server anche con Debian  :Laughing: 

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao, io non so come stanno le cose, pero direi che la pubblicita è ingannevole!!! se guardi la prima pagina del loro sito c'è scritto (testuali parole)

 *Quote:*   

> Special Offers
> 
> Scegli la tua distribuzione!
> 
> E possibile richiedere i server virtuali corredati della propria distribuzione di Linux preferita!
> ...

 

Ora da quel che mi dici tu... dovrebbero togliere Gentoo dalla lista!

----------

## funkoolow

oltreutto, non mi pare che sia stato tu a dirgli "o me la mettete nei tempi max oppure voglio la debian", magari digli che dopotutto non hai tutta sta fretta  :Laughing: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

lui mi pare che avesse problemi con il dominio che gli scadeva..

----------

## funkoolow

eh si ma il trasferimento a livello burocratico da un hoster all'altro non è molto attinente al sistema operativo su cui lo spazio sarà trasferito.. voglio dire, sbrighino intanto la pratica di trasferimento presso di loro, poi si occupino di installare una bella gentoo anche oltre i loro tempi max  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

al massimo si fa mettere vidalinux, così non ha problemi con l'installazione  :Laughing: 

----------

## funkoolow

certo, poi risprechi il tempo guadagnato a farti gli aggiornamenti minimi. poi con 64mb sai che pacchia  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

io stavo facendo una cosa analoga diciamo:

dovevo mettere su una macchina dedicata in una webfarm

per un tizio,la ditta con cui ho dialogato da la possibilità

di installare una qualsiasi distro (operazione coperta dal costo di setup)

ovviamente ho scelto gentoo, ma siccome la volevo installata

con determinate specifiche, mi hanno detto: 

"noi mettiamo su il livecd che desidera, diamo un ip alla macchina, abilitiamo ssh

e lei sarà libero di installare cio che vuole..."

ovviamente (e mi pare giustissimo) in quel caso eventuali aggiornamenti

sono sotto la mia responsabilità come le potenziali problematiche

scaturite da essi.

----------

## RenfildDust

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Cosè un server virtuale?

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

>             
> 
> Cosè un server virtuale?
> 
>             

 

questo è un virtual host in apache: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/vhosts/

un server fisico contiene piu' server web "virtuali".

i virtual servers di cui si parla sono linux "emulati" (credo con UserModeLinux)

che ospitano al loro interno un apache tutto per te (ed altro volendo), dato che il sistema (virtuale)

è tutto tuo!

quindi hai l'accesso da root a tutta la macchina (virtuale) dato che è emulata,

cosa che con i virtual host non tiè concessa per motivi di sicurezza e altro,

li hai solo un account per poter buttar su la roba via ftp e al limite un tool

per poter amministrare mysql se fornito.

----------

## RenfildDust

Avevo pensato che fosse la possibilità di installare più server http sulla stessa macchina, (sapevo che apache lo permette).

Ma se chiedo ai tizi della ditta sopra citata, di installarmi gentoo, devono dedicarmi una macchina? Dove sta la possibilità di avere più host su una macchina?

----------

## X-Drum

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> Ma se chiedo ai tizi della ditta sopra citata, di installarmi gentoo, devono dedicarmi una macchina? Dove sta la possibilità di avere più host su una macchina?

 

leggi quello che ho scritto:

piu host eterogenei fra loro (redhat,fedora,debian,gentoo,ecc) in una stessa macchina (fisica)?

"emulo" ,per cosi dire ogni, host virtuale installandoci dentro cio che voglio.

dai un occhiata a uml è una cosa geniale.

una cosa analoga è stata fatta dove lavoro: su ogni pc (con gentoo)

vi è un ambiente uml con una RH9 dentro 

(è stata scelta la RH per ragioni di comodità, non avevo il tempo materiale 

di creare e configurare un immagine con gentoo in quel periodo)

e gli utenti ci fanno cioè che vogliono, ovviamente c'è una rete 

fra il SO ospite e l'ospitante tramite interfaccia tap/tun

----------

## RenfildDust

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *RenfildDust wrote:*               
> 
> Cosè un server virtuale?
> 
>              
> ...

 

Adesso è tutto più chiaro. 

Ma hai per caso modificato il post? La prima volta che lo visualizzato c'era solo il link  :Shocked: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *RenfildDust wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso è tutto più chiaro. 
> 
> Ma hai per caso modificato il post? La prima volta che lo visualizzato c'era solo il link 

 

si perche' sono un casinaro: quando ho pastato il link ho cancellato tutto quello che avevo scritto

 :Neutral: 

----------

